# If you came to the PenMakers International MPG 2021 - Please Read - If you did not still please read



## mg_dreyer (Apr 26, 2021)

Over the last few weeks, we posted a lot of information about the PenMakers International MPG 2021. Now we want to go the other way and thank everyone that came. What an event. WE HAD THE LARGEST GATHERING EVER OF PEN MAKERS. The attendance and participation were incredible. I was able to continually bounce into each session and there were tons of conversation during each session. All of that was recorded and for the next 30 days you can go back and watch the recordings.

For those that attended we hope you had as much fun “going” to the event as we did putting this on.
Now for the reason for this post – we want to take a minute and say thank you for attending. Thanks for taking time out of your weekend and coming out. Hope you had fun and we cannot wait to see you next year at our live event – April 22 and 23, 2022. It’s going to be fun.

Thanks to our sponsors:
Exotic Blanks
Easy Wood Tools
GluBoost
International Association Of Penturners – PenTurners,org

Thanks to our demonstrators:
Mark Dreyer
John Underhill
Ed Brown
Tina Wissen
Fred Wissen
Dick Sing
Robert Nelson
Scott Barrett
Lewis Schrader
Mark James
Steve Margison
Dean Charlier
Rashon Davis

Thanks to our vendors:
The Pensmiths
ExoticBlanks
PTownSubbie
Easy Wood Tools
Ohio Penworks
AAW
T Shadow& Co
Stainless Bottle Stoppers
Midwest Woodworking Electronics
Rich Coers

Hope you had fun. 

And Sincerely – Thank You.


----------



## jeff (Apr 26, 2021)

I was asked this morning: *"How do I access the videos from the conference this past weekend?"*

Log on to the conference web site as you did during the event.



			https://www.accelevents.com/e/PenmakersInternationalMPG/portal
		


Then select "Breakout Sessions" on the sidebar

Each session will have a "View Recording" button in the description pane.

Click that button and enjoy! See the attached for an image of what you'll see.


----------



## Madman1978 (Apr 26, 2021)

Lets us thank you!  

It was awesome and learned so much!  I was able to learn and as well as have ideas to expand upon.  

This pandemic has taught us a great deal this past year.  For myself, I have been able to have these events possible.   If it made been in Chicago I never would have been able to attend.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 26, 2021)

jeff said:


> I was asked this morning: *"How do I access the videos from the conference this past weekend?"*
> 
> Log on to the conference web site as you did during the event.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## rwesser (Apr 26, 2021)

jeff said:


> I was asked this morning: *"How do I access the videos from the conference this past weekend?"*
> 
> Log on to the conference web site as you did during the event.
> 
> ...


I purchased the tickets in hopes to view the videos, but going to this site it’s telling me to purchase tickets.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2021)

To add to Jeff's post, you can only access the information if you are a registered attendee.  And you CAN still register so you can see the demos until May 20.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2021)

rwesser said:


> I purchased the tickets in hopes to view the videos, but going to this site it’s telling me to purchase tickets.


Mark will contact you, please "start a conversation" with mg_dreyer on this site and give him your full real name, as you registered.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 26, 2021)

ed4copies said:


> Mark will contact you, please "start a conversation" with mg_dreyer on this site and give him your full real name, as you registered.


Already started it ...


----------



## JohnU (Apr 26, 2021)

I’d like to thank all of you who came and helped make this years show the success that it was. With this year being virtual, it presented some challenges with one of the biggest goal in an event like this... bringing everyone together in a safe way while entertaining and educating. Our great demonstrators and vendors helped make that happen! ... Along with many stressful and sleepless days and hours for Mark and Donna who organized and compiled it all in the virtual world for us all to enjoy from the safety and comfort of our own homes. It’s always an honor to work with Mark, Donna and Ed! They have taught me a lot! I know I’ll be taking advantage of the next 30 days to catch up and rewatch the demos. I’m looking forward to hearing your ideas on how we can improve your experience. Thank You Again! And I look forward to seeing you all at the next gathering in 2022


----------



## Madman1978 (Apr 26, 2021)

ed4copies said:


> To add to Jeff's post, you can only access the information if you are a registered attendee.  And you CAN still register so you can see the demos until May 20.


Hey Ed!  YOu might want to order more GluBoost lol


----------



## JBidinger (Apr 26, 2021)

I think this format worked really well. Having the sessions pre-recorded kept them on track but the presenters were available via chat during and after the presentation for interaction.


----------



## JBidinger (Apr 26, 2021)

As a side note, when looking for previous sessions, I had to move the slider to see previous sessions.


----------



## Kcimdrib (Apr 26, 2021)

I enjoyed every minute of it and I would like to thank all who made it happen.  After what as been a difficult year for all of us this was a breath of fresh air. The IAP as renewed my interest in Wood Turning and Pen Making. I just cannot thank you enough. 
Here's to a brighter future for all of us.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 26, 2021)

JBidinger said:


> As a side note, when looking for previous sessions, I had to move the slider to see previous sessions.
> 
> View attachment 305096


Thanks for that. A few people have missed that. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 26, 2021)

Kcimdrib said:


> I enjoyed every minute of it and I would like to thank all who made it happen.  After what as been a difficult year for all of us this was a breath of fresh air.


And most importantly thanks for helping make it a truly international event. Hope to see you in Chicago next year. O’Hare international airport is only 20 minutes away. Sincerely thank you for joining us.


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who put this together.  Great information all along.  Learned a lot. I need to go back and rewatch the videos again and again to drill some things home.


----------



## Kcimdrib (Apr 26, 2021)

Now I have had time to reflect, if I had to analyse what I really got out of it I thimk my answer would be  friendship. I feel I now know you all better after watching your presentations.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2021)

Madman1978 said:


> Hey Ed!  YOu might want to order more GluBoost lol


Did that last night, and the owner of gluboost replied after 9 PM on Sunday, telling me he would ship today!!  We have orange label and accelerator, just ran out of blue label--I have no idea how it got so far out of balance.


----------



## hcpens (Apr 26, 2021)

This was great, as I could never have made it this year to a live event.

Thanks for all of the information.


----------



## Darrin (Apr 26, 2021)

Thoroughly enjoyed all the presentations I attended and chatting with people afterwards. Looking forward to traveling to next years.


----------



## BarryE (Apr 26, 2021)

What a well run event, if it was the first time, I couldn't tell. Kudos to everyone on camera and behind the scenes, enjoyed very much.

Only one complaint ...I'm going to need 60 days to review and watch the ones I missed this weekend


----------



## Madman1978 (Apr 26, 2021)

ed4copies said:


> Did that last night, and the owner of gluboost replied after 9 PM on Sunday, telling me he would ship today!!  We have orange label and accelerator, just ran out of blue label--I have no idea how it got so far out of balance.


I have visited 4 sites and all were sold out.  lol


----------



## gimpy (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you all for the hard work


----------



## magpens (Apr 26, 2021)

MANY THANKS to all who put their hearts and souls into preparing the sessions and putting it all together !! . VERY WELL DONE !!

Just one little suggestion for "next time" if there is one ....

I needed a little pre-Symposium " primer " on the jargon involved ....

.... for example, I had no idea what a "Break-Out" Session is .... wasted some precious time over that, not realizing it is the MAIN THING !!!

And there was other terminology on the home screen that I had no clue about. . A little list of terms beforehand would have been useful.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 27, 2021)

Madman1978 said:


> I have visited 4 sites and all were sold out.  lol


GluBoost.com has it.  I just ordered.  The price is the same as ExoticBlanks(being they are out of stock on the set they offer), but you don't get the Non-Stick bushings.  I ordered those off of Amazon.  I feel bad not buying from ExoticBlanks, but I did make an initial purchase that was significant.  Share the wealth I suppose.


----------



## TDahl (Apr 27, 2021)

It was a great weekend. They were all great presentations and I learned a lot. Thanks again Mark for the presentation on using carbide tools. That knowledge came in very handy this weekend.


----------



## RNelson (Apr 27, 2021)

I want to Thank everyone that participated in question & answer part of my video. This event was something that was formed out of necessity but ran like it was years old. Whether you participated or ran the event, THANK YOU, it was great.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Apr 27, 2021)

TDahl said:


> It was a great weekend. They were all great presentations and I learned a lot. Thanks again Mark for the presentation on using carbide tools. That knowledge came in very handy this weekend.


So does that mean you tried the techniques?  And happy?


----------



## TDahl (Apr 27, 2021)

mg_dreyer said:


> So does that mean you tried the techniques?  And happy?


Yes, especially the step cut. Made turning blanks much easier. I am actually working on a project involving multiple pens. The techniques I learned helped me turn more consistent patterns, and complete them in less time.


----------



## jeff (May 1, 2021)

I completely forgot to post this! I presented this short set of slides at the IAP roundtable.  It might not make too much sense without the commentary, but here it is in case you're curious.


----------



## Kcimdrib (May 1, 2021)

jeff said:


> I completely forgot to post this! I presented this short set of slides at the IAP roundtable.  It might not make too much sense without the commentary, but here it is in case you're curious.


Thanks for that as newish member gives me some background information.


----------



## penicillin (May 1, 2021)

Regarding the availability of GluBoost:


Madman1978 said:


> I have visited 4 sites and all were sold out. lol





cheetah1965 said:


> GluBoost.com has it. I just ordered. The price is the same as ExoticBlanks(being they are out of stock on the set they offer), but you don't get the Non-Stick bushings. I ordered those off of Amazon. I feel bad not buying from ExoticBlanks, but I did make an initial purchase that was significant. Share the wealth I suppose.


Allow me to point out the obvious: 
If you want to take advantage of the ExoticBlanks offer, and can wait until ExoticBlanks gets it, then when it arrives you can be certain that it will be the freshest possible supply, which implies the longest possible lifetime.


----------



## Madman1978 (May 1, 2021)

I order it yesterday with Ed


----------



## ed4copies (May 1, 2021)

Sorry we ran out!!!!   I checked inventory, but thought a box was blue label that turned out to be thin.
Moral of the story:  OPEN the boxes to check what is in them!!

Back in stock and ready to ship!!
Thanks for the order, Mike!!


----------



## Stephanie (May 4, 2021)

penicillin said:


> Regarding the availability of GluBoost:
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out the obvious:
> If you want to take advantage of the ExoticBlanks offer, and can wait until ExoticBlanks gets it, then when it arrives you can be certain that it will be the freshest possible supply, which implies the longest possible lifetime.


I am not sure what could be anymore "fresher" then getting it directly from the manufacturer...Plus Mark's video is on their website.  That guy is everywhere.


----------



## NJturner (May 4, 2021)

A thanks to all who made MPG 2021 such a great event! I loved the breakouts with the chat enabled, so it was very interactive, and as I replay a number of the breakouts I attended, I am getting more info from them. I like live events, but having the ability to rewind and watch something again and again until I understand is pretty sweet. My pen turning interest is now higher than ever....and I assume so will be my tool acquisition cost! lol....thank you!


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 4, 2021)

NJturner said:


> A thanks to all who made MPG 2021 such a great event! I loved the breakouts with the chat enabled, so it was very interactive, and as I replay a number of the breakouts I attended, I am getting more info from them. I like live events, but having the ability to rewind and watch something again and again until I understand is pretty sweet. My pen turning interest is now higher than ever....and I assume so will be my tool acquisition cost! lol....thank you!



Glad you came out and enjoyed the event. There is something to be said for watching from the comfort of you home, but the excitement of going live and the social encouragement can be just as much fun. Sincerely it is a tough call. Hope to see you live next year.


----------



## jschnell1203 (May 6, 2021)

Great job everyone. I was not able to attend at the time but have been watching and catching up.  Are the presentations all available in one place like Ed browns selling
Thanks


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 6, 2021)

jschnell1203 said:


> Great job everyone. I was not able to attend at the time but have been watching and catching up.  Are the presentations all available in one place like Ed browns selling
> Thanks


If you are on the site - it is at 9:15 on Saturday morning. Make sure you have the correct day selected and "show past sessions". If you cannot find it let me know. I just checked it out.


----------



## jschnell1203 (May 6, 2021)

mg_dreyer said:


> If you are on the site - it is at 9:15 on Saturday morning. Make sure you have the correct day selected and "show past sessions". If you cannot find it let me know. I just checked it out.


I was looking for the slides people are showing. I was able to watch the recordings


----------



## jschnell1203 (May 6, 2021)

mg_dreyer said:


> If you are on the site - it is at 9:15 on Saturday morning. Make sure you have the correct day selected and "show past sessions". If you cannot find it let me know. I just checked it out.


I was looking for the slides people are showing. I was able to watch the recordings


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 7, 2021)

jschnell1203 said:


> I was looking for the slides people are showing. I was able to watch the recordings


Sorry now I get it. I only know of one demo that attached them, some posted them on their websites. Please - contact the demonstrators and ask. Most are open. There was no formal repository. Sorry.


----------



## jschnell1203 (May 10, 2021)

mg_dreyer said:


> Sorry now I get it. I only know of one demo that attached them, some posted them on their websites. Please - contact the demonstrators and ask. Most are open. There was no formal repository. Sorry.


Thanks


----------



## RickT (May 10, 2021)

Great event and I learned so much! Living in the UK I would not have been able to attend the event in person. Thanks to all of the presenters and especially the organisers! Hopefully there will be an online offering for next years‘ event.


----------



## Wayne (May 21, 2021)

jeff said:


> I completely forgot to post this! I presented this short set of slides at the IAP roundtable.  It might not make too much sense without the commentary, but here it is in case you're curious.



This is a great overview of our Forum Jeff. 
This should be in our library, Pinterest, the internet and other Facebook pen related sites.


----------

